# Who kills Walter White?



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

He's definitely going down by season's end, but how exactly?
Let's crowdsource this, b!tch. 

Get your prediction in now! Impress your friends!

Poll responses set to Public so we can see who the brilliant ones were when it's all over.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Marco said:


> He's definitely going down by season's end, but how exactly?
> Let's crowdsource this, b!tch.
> 
> Get your prediction in now! Impress your friends!
> ...


I think Jesse and Walt are going to kill each other. Or so we think.

Maybe Walt poisons Jesse, then Jesse shoots Walt and takes the ricin antidote, gets on a boat and sails to Mexico where he meets Saul and they have drinks on the beach ala Wild Things.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Gilligan has often referenced Scarface when talking about the show, so I could see it having a similar ending where he uses the M-60 to take out as many people as possible but eventually gets overwhelmed and gunned down.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Marie


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

If Walter dies at the hand of a known character, I say it will be Jesse.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I can see him surviving.

Not in a good way, but surviving.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I can see him surviving.
> 
> Not in a good way, but surviving.


Like getting arrested and being tossed in jail? Maybe that's how it ends. Like Seinfeld.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I can see him surviving.
> 
> Not in a good way, but surviving.


Maybe him alive and everybody else dead or disappeared, and his cough starts to get worse ... and worse ...


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

I say that like the real Heisenberg, Walt dies of cancer.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Holly.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Marco said:


> Maybe him alive and everybody else dead or disappeared, and his cough starts to get worse ... and worse ...


Something like that. He has to be destroyed, but there are worse fates than death...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

If we ever find out, I'd hope it's the cancer.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

He'll die of cancer but his clone will live on.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Something like that. He has to be destroyed, but there are worse fates than death...


What they make him move in with Marie?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

He's Heisenberg. He has to be both dead and alive at the same time! Obviously!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> Holly.


That would be a nice Simpsons-esque ending.

I don't see Walt dying of cancer or by suicide. Too boring. He will go out in a blaze of glory.

Hank has to be the favorite to take him out, followed by Jesse, but I'm thinking it might be the sleeper - Skyler. Maybe Walt will be on his way to take out Hank and Skyler will shoot Walt.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Don't you mean Mr Lambert?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm betting on a Sopranos like ending where we won't find out. But please, no Journey.....


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

GoPackGo said:


> Holly.


touche and lol


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

Ricin


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

For the record, I voted suicide. Suicide by self or cop, I'm not sure, but I think it'll be suicide.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

The problem with most of the poll choices are they you could see them coming. This show has been five seasons of not seeing it coming. Having said that, who's left that's NOT on that list?

Lydia
Todd
Jesse's former GF (the one that's still alive)
Kaylee (Mike's grandaughter)
Ex-Los Pollos Hermanos manager that's been unemployed for a year ))

The problem with some of those is that they wouldn't be very climactic. 

Edit: Forgot one: The long lost Salamanca triplet. Until I said it, you wouldn't have seen it coming, right? 

Brad


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

It's long been assumed that Walter's going to die, but I think a lot of people would've assumed the same thing about Tony Soprano and Vic Mackey (and even Jack Bauer to a lesser extent). I think the networks hate the notion of seeing their "heroes" - no matter how horrible a person they are - killed on screen. Mackey's demise was perfect and I think a lot of people assume the last shot of Sopranos was actually Tony dying, but you still didn't see it. And I don't think it's going to happen with Walter.

My guess - and I'll admit that this will probably wind up being horribly wrong - is that everyone around him will die while Walt gets to live and deal with the consequences of his actions. Skyler, Walt Jr., Jesse, the baby, Marie, Jesse, Hank...anyone tied to him will die in front of him (if they're not already, considering the open from last night's show). Remember that we haven't just been dealing with the whole Mr. Chips to Scarface storyline, but also how small things can lead to huge issues you think you're not connected to (think Jane and her father and the plane crash). I think the longer the show goes on, the closer these consequences get to him and the more he has to deal with him.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

My other guess is a tragic jai-alai accident. Although that was my prediction for how Sonny Crockett would die too, i've gotta be right one of these times.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I was going to say Skylar, but I think Jesse deserves it more.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

The last five minutes could be a montage of Walt in a hospital room dying of cancer. The days go by and by and no one comes to visit.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I could get on board with that.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I went with Walt Jr. I just have a gut feeling when it's all said and done that he's going to be the last one standing.

Jesse: Killed by Walt. Completely senseless unnecessary death. We'll feel sad when it happens.

Skylar: Collateral damage, shot by whatever drug cartel is trying to kidnap Walt

Marie: Accidentally killed by Hank while he's paranoid laying in wait for Walt

Hank: Suicide, guilt after killing Marie

Walt: Killed by Flynne, when he realizes how much of a rotten SOB Walt is and just decides to rid the planet of him.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

Living the rest of his life alone in a little shack in the middle of the desert a la Tio.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Maybe it's Louis.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

In the flash forward scenes in S5E01 and S5E09, Walt has a head of hair and a full beard in the future. Wouldn't that suggest he has cancer beat again or is not in treatment or it's under remission?


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

betts4 said:


> Maybe it's Louis.


LOL


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> In the flash forward scenes in S5E01 and S5E09, Walt has a head of hair and a full beard in the future. Wouldn't that suggest he has cancer beat again or is not in treatment or it's under remission?


No, because in last night's episode it showed him receiving chemo while having a full head of hair and a full beard.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Jstkiddn said:


> No, because in last night's episode it showed him receiving chemo while having a full head of hair and a full beard.


uhhh... oh..

hmm.. I guess I missed the hair in that scene. I thought he was bald then and the chemo scene was in the present.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Hank. 

Hank takes over the drug trade.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> I'm betting on a Sopranos like ending where we won't find out. But please, no Journey.....


I would bet any amount of money you would be wrong. Knowing the little I know about Vince Gilligan, he would not be happy with a Soprano's type ending. And he has said he is *very* satisfied with the way BB ends.



Jstkiddn said:


> No, because in last night's episode it showed him receiving chemo while having a full head of hair and a full beard.


Are you sure? I thought the only scene with hair was the very beginning, the flash-forward scene.

{off to rewatch...}


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Marco said:


> The last five minutes could be a montage of Walt in a hospital room dying of cancer. The days go by and by and no one comes to visit.


If we could that mixed with something like Six Feet Under where we see the bloody deaths of his family and friends, explaining why no one is coming to visit...

Best. Ending. Ever.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> No, because in last night's episode it showed him receiving chemo while having a full head of hair and a full beard.


Goatee, no hair on head. This is when Saul called Walt after Jesse tried to give away his $5 Million.

There's a clear event chain that shows this being before Walt confronts Hank about the GPS tracker.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Sparty99 said:


> It's long been assumed that Walter's going to die, but I think a lot of people would've assumed the same thing about Tony Soprano and Vic Mackey (and even Jack Bauer to a lesser extent). I think the networks hate the notion of seeing their "heroes" - no matter how horrible a person they are - killed on screen. Mackey's demise was perfect and I think a lot of people assume the last shot of Sopranos was actually Tony dying, but you still didn't see it. And I don't think it's going to happen with Walter.
> 
> My guess - and I'll admit that this will probably wind up being horribly wrong - is that everyone around him will die while Walt gets to live and deal with the consequences of his actions. Skyler, Walt Jr., Jesse, the baby, Marie, Jesse, Hank...anyone tied to him will die in front of him (if they're not already, considering the open from last night's show). Remember that we haven't just been dealing with the whole Mr. Chips to Scarface storyline, but also how small things can lead to huge issues you think you're not connected to (think Jane and her father and the plane crash). I think the longer the show goes on, the closer these consequences get to him and the more he has to deal with him.


I agree with this completely.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Goatee, no hair on head. This is when Saul called Walt after Jesse tried to give away his $5 Million..


I'm an idiot. You're right. Oops!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

702 said:


> Hank.
> 
> Hank takes over the drug trade.


He and Marie make "Purple Meth".

"It's a mineral not a rock"


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

Sparty99 said:


> It's long been assumed that Walter's going to die, but I think a lot of people would've assumed the same thing about Tony Soprano and Vic Mackey (and even Jack Bauer to a lesser extent). I think the networks hate the notion of seeing their "heroes" - no matter how horrible a person they are - killed on screen. Mackey's demise was perfect and I think a lot of people assume the last shot of Sopranos was actually Tony dying, but you still didn't see it. And I don't think it's going to happen with Walter.
> 
> My guess - and I'll admit that this will probably wind up being horribly wrong - is that everyone around him will die while Walt gets to live and deal with the consequences of his actions. Skyler, Walt Jr., Jesse, the baby, Marie, Jesse, Hank...anyone tied to him will die in front of him (if they're not already, considering the open from last night's show). Remember that we haven't just been dealing with the whole Mr. Chips to Scarface storyline, but also how small things can lead to huge issues you think you're not connected to (think Jane and her father and the plane crash). I think the longer the show goes on, the closer these consequences get to him and the more he has to deal with him.





danterner said:


> I agree with this completely.


Me too. Well, almost completely. I agree that everyone close to Walt will die and he will be left alone, but I think that for the most part, he will have more involvement in their deaths than simply starting a chain of events that led to them. This might be true for Walt Jr. and the baby, but I think Walt is an active participant in Hank's, Skylar's, Jesse's, and Marie's deaths.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Sparty99 said:


> It's long been assumed that Walter's going to die, but I think a lot of people would've assumed the same thing about Tony Soprano and Vic Mackey (and even Jack Bauer to a lesser extent). I think the networks hate the notion of seeing their "heroes" - no matter how horrible a person they are - killed on screen. Mackey's demise was perfect and I think a lot of people assume the last shot of Sopranos was actually Tony dying, but you still didn't see it. And I don't think it's going to happen with Walter.
> 
> My guess - and I'll admit that this will probably wind up being horribly wrong - is that everyone around him will die while Walt gets to live and deal with the consequences of his actions. Skyler, Walt Jr., Jesse, the baby, Marie, Jesse, Hank...anyone tied to him will die in front of him (if they're not already, considering the open from last night's show). Remember that we haven't just been dealing with the whole Mr. Chips to Scarface storyline, but also how small things can lead to huge issues you think you're not connected to (think Jane and her father and the plane crash). I think the longer the show goes on, the closer these consequences get to him and the more he has to deal with him.


I never watched the Sopranos but I get your point and -- sadly -- think you've nailed it.


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

He lives, everyone else is dead.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

To me, the one given is that Walt will be dead in the end. Having him live would be a cop out, because the cancer is going to kill him anyway. Vince Gilligan doesn't do cop outs. Walt dies, and it's because someone kills him. Not cancer or suicide.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> To me, the one given is that Walt will be dead in the end. Having him live would be a cop out, because the cancer is going to kill him anyway. Vince Gilligan doesn't do cop outs. Walt dies, and it's because someone kills him. Not cancer or suicide.


But it's not a given that the cancer is going to kill him (I speak from personal experience). And it's not a cop-out if he beats the cancer and loses everything he claimed he was fighting for, and ends up broke, alone, on the run and always looking over his shoulder.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

supham said:


> He lives, everyone else is dead.


He lives? Is this a kissing show?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But it's not a given that the cancer is going to kill him (I speak from personal experience). And it's not a cop-out if he beats the cancer and loses everything he claimed he was fighting for, and ends up broke, alone, on the run and always looking over his shoulder.


All true, but I don't see this show ending that way. I think it's more likely that Walt winds up riding an exploding turtle than he's alive at the end of the finale.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> All true, but I don't see this show ending that way. I think it's more likely that Walt winds up riding an exploding turtle than he's alive at the end of the finale.


I'd place the odds at more like 50-50. Dying is pretty obvious, for a show that has been so anti-obvious. I think if Gilligan can find a satisfying way to destroy Walt without killing him, that's the route he will take.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'd place the odds at more like 50-50. Dying is pretty obvious, for a show that has been so anti-obvious. I think if Gilligan can find a satisfying way to destroy Walt without killing him, that's the route he will take.


I agree. The problem I am having is trying to decide if I want Walt to live or die.

We have been rooting for Walt this whole time, even as he has sunk deeper and deeper into his moral downward spiral, because we saw where he began and understood his initial motivations. But if I started watching the series now, I would be more inclined to root for Hank to catch Walt because we know that he has lost control. He can't stop lying to cover himself. He can't stop killing to protect himself. The money, once the prime motivator, doesn't bring him any satisfaction.

I'm not sure if I want to see Walt live or die at the end. All I know is that last five minutes Sunday make this week feel like it is going to last forever.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MegaHertz67 said:


> We have been rooting for Walt this whole time...I'm not sure if I want to see Walt live or die at the end.


My point is, however, not that we want Walt to live because we're rooting for him, but that they would let Walt live because that would be a much more terrible fate than simply dying. If it's written well. Which it will be, because Breaking Bad.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think there is a possibility that Walt may live. If so, I like the idea of him living while everything he used to claim to care about has been taken from him. 

But I think it's more likely that he dies, and I think the most satisfying ending would have Jesse kiling him, after finding out about Jane and Brock. With all the horrible stuff Walt has done, those two actions constitute the worst betrayal and the lowest Walt has stooped, and if Jesse knew about them, then I have no doubt that he'd not hesitate to kill Walt. 

I don't think any of the other options would have the same impact. Walt initially lied to Skylar, but now she's in on it with him. Hank never knew about Walt until this last episode, so there isn't five seasons of camaraderie that has been betrayed. Walter Jr. hasn't been nearly involved enough to give it the necessary gravitas if he were to kill Walt. And finally, suicide or cancer would just be lame ways to end the story.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My point is, however, not that we want Walt to live because we're rooting for him, but that they would let Walt live because that would be a much more terrible fate than simply dying. If it's written well. Which it will be, because Breaking Bad.


Rob...I agree that having him survive with his life devastated, his loved ones dead or ruined, having lost all semblance of morality and all that's left is the smoldering wreckage of the good intentions that started the whole journey...That would be appropriate.

That how he spent the last two years of his life ended up worse, more painful, and leaving deeper permanent scars than his dying from cancer for both him and everyone around him would be delicious irony.

I was just expressing that there is a part of me that wants him to get away with it. Part of me that hopes he is back for one last revenge fantasy and that he gets to go back to New Hampshire and live the rest of his life as boring as he chooses it to be. It ain't gonna happen, but it was a fleeting thought.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MegaHertz67 said:


> I was just expressing that there is a part of me that wants him to get away with it.


That's interesting...there's no part of me that wants him to get away with it, even a little. He's long since passed the point where that would be anything but the victory of evil and the defeat of civilization.

Which, I suppose, could be where they're going...Walt lying on a beach sipping a martini with an evil smile on his face. The message being, it's the Walts of the world that win.

Personally, I want to see him suffer. Not get away with it. Not get off with an easy death. Suffer, long and hard.

But man, has it been fun watching him earn such a fate!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

bsnelson said:


> The problem with most of the poll choices are they you could see them coming. This show has been five seasons of not seeing it coming. Having said that, who's left that's NOT on that list?
> 
> Lydia
> Todd
> ...


Badger! He and Walt could get into some Star Trek argument and Badger freaks out and blows his head off!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> Badger! He and Walt could get into some Star Trek argument and Badger freaks out and blows his head off!


I can just see Badger standing over Walt's virtually headless corpse with meth-induced jitters, waving a smoking gun. "Han Solo is Star Wars, you idiot! NOT STAR TREK!" [shoots him a couple more times]


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Everyone dies except Hodor, who simply proclaims "Hodor."

Wait, wrong show...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's interesting...there's no part of me that wants him to get away with it, even a little. He's long since passed the point where that would be anything but the victory of evil and the defeat of civilization.
> 
> Which, I suppose, could be where they're going...Walt lying on a beach sipping a martini with an evil smile on his face. The message being, it's the Walts of the world that win.
> 
> ...


So this. I don't want "the devil" (per Marie) to win but he may given that they might want to cash in by bringing back the show in some form.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think Walt will be the sole survivor.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Colonel Mustard, in the conservatory, with a lead pipe.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

supham said:


> He lives, everyone else is dead.


This


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

They will Tommy Westphall/St Elsewhere it. The will pull back from Walter in his Aztec in the doctors parking lot when he first finds out about the cancer, then he just goes home.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'll go with the idea that everybody dies except Walt. Walt will end up cancer-free paralyzed in a wheelchair all alone like Tio.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

USAFSSO said:


> They will Tommy Westphall/St Elsewhere it. The will pull back from Walter in his Aztec in the doctors parking lot when he first finds out about the cancer, then he just goes home.


And AMC and Vince Gilligan will face a class action lawsuits from people who threw their remotes through their TV sets.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I hope it's not Jesse. That guy is already haunted by the death he's caused.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DancnDude said:


> Walt will end up cancer-free paralyzed in a wheelchair all alone like Tio.


Perfection! :up:

(Let him then get a visit from Mike's granddaughter.)


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I'll go with the idea that everybody dies except Walt. Walt will end up cancer-free paralyzed in a wheelchair all alone like Tio.





Beryl said:


> Perfection! :up:
> 
> (Let him then get a visit from Mike's granddaughter.)


I was thinking about this the other day, but couldn't figure out how (or why, really) he would have that stupid little bell. I've been around the elderly quite a bit but have never seen someone communicate with a bell like that.

Still, the sight of Walt being visited by Jesse, who's now the national meth king, in the old folks' home has a certain quality...

Greg


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

gchance said:


> I was thinking about this the other day, but couldn't figure out how (or why, really) he would have that stupid little bell. I've been around the elderly quite a bit but have never seen someone communicate with a bell like that.
> 
> Still, the sight of Walt being visited by Jesse, who's now the national meth king, in the old folks' home has a certain quality...
> 
> Greg


I remember CharlieW posting that as a proposed ending back in January 2012 - I loved the idea then, and still love it.



CharlieW said:


> That's a possibility. One of the scenarios that I mentioned to a friend recently played out in my mind like this: Walt survives, barely. His family is all gone. Walt still is not suspected of any crimes and is now in a convalescence home confined to a wheelchair and his injuries no longer allow him to speak. In the final scene of the series, a nurse from the home comes in and straps a bell onto the arm of Walt's wheelchair and leaves. The End.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

You know... it's possible that people think Walt is already dead by the "Hello, Carol" scene. That would explain her reaction even more than his identity being revealed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> You know... it's possible that people think Walt is already dead by the "Hello, Carol" scene. That would explain her reaction even more than his identity being revealed.


But again, that didn't look like surprise or shock to me. It looked like terror.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Heule. 

Walt has to go down in a blaze of gunfire like Tony Mon tan a.

What if he survives but dies in custody from the cancer in a few weeks?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think Walt might die from his own hand, but not suicide. He tries something really bad ass, but screws it up and kills himself. Kind of like the guy who got paralyzed.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

It's so obvious that it won't be Hank that I'm guessing Hank.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But again, that didn't look like surprise or shock to me. It looked like terror.


I agree. It was beyond terror.

But Carol had lived next door to Walt for years and not been in any danger. What reason would she have to be terrified of Walt, even once the news that he was a Meth Dealer got out?

That's what got me to thinking "saw a ghost". Maybe Walt faked his own death, perhaps in some gigantic shootout, very public.

And yet, here he was, and not just the guy who was a big time Meth Dealer, but the guy who took out a hundred cops or something really big like that.

Because I'll be honest, if the cops came and arrested my neighbor for being a drug dealer, I'd be upset, but there's no way I'd react like that the next time I saw them. There has to be more to it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ereth said:


> Because I'll be honest, if the cops came and arrested my neighbor for being a drug dealer, I'd be upset, but there's no way I'd react like that the next time I saw them. There has to be more to it.


I suspect that scene is a clue to the kind of things Walt will be seen doing in public between now and then. Perhaps on the street in front of her house.

"Carol, if I ever see you again, I'm going to reach down your throat and rip out your ovaries."


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Marco said:


> He's definitely going down by season's end...


no, he's not 
all the main characters die except him 
he'll just get in his car and drive off into the sunset

either that or he'll wake up in bed with the lights out; complain about a weird dream he just had, then he'll roll over and tap his wife on the shoulder and suzanne pleshette will turn on the bedroom lamp


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

However it ends, I really hope Vince et al have some fun with it and film some alternate funny endings, the way LOST did for the LOST finale special that aired after LOST's final episode. I'd really love to see a spoof final scene with Walt entering witness protection and becoming Hal from Malcolm in the Middle, as I think was suggested earlier here. (I know I've seen the suggestion somewhere). It would also help explain this:

(potential casting spoiler, and also annoying self-playing video with audio)


Spoiler



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/15/jane-kaczmarek-breaking-bad-appearance_n_2694042.html?utm_hp_ref=entertainment&ir=Entertainment


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't care about Walt, I want to know who kills Heisenberg.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Ereth said:


> Because I'll be honest, if the cops came and arrested my neighbor for being a drug dealer, I'd be upset, but there's no way I'd react like that the next time I saw them. There has to be more to it.


But he's not just a drug dealer. He's a mass murderer. If it comes out that he is Heisenberg, it will be obvious he orchestrated the deaths of the 11 (12?) men in prison and that he blew up the nursing home, killing 3 people. And that he was responsible for Gale's death. And those are just the ones that will be obvious.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Zevida said:


> But he's not just a drug dealer. He's a mass murderer. If it comes out that he is Heisenberg, it will be obvious he orchestrated the deaths of the 11 (12?) men in prison and that he blew up the nursing home, killing 3 people. And that he was responsible for Gale's death. And those are just the ones that will be obvious.


Plus, as I said, whatever he does between now and then. Which I suspect will be epic.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

jamesl said:


> no, he's not
> all the main characters die except him
> he'll just get in his car and drive off into the sunset
> 
> either that or he'll wake up in bed with the lights out; complain about a weird dream he just had, then he'll roll over and tap his wife on the shoulder and suzanne pleshette will turn on the bedroom lamp


Which would be horrifying in itself, considering Suzanne Pleshette died in 2008...



Zevida said:


> But he's not just a drug dealer. He's a mass murderer. If it comes out that he is Heisenberg, it will be obvious he orchestrated the deaths of the 11 (12?) men in prison and that he blew up the nursing home, killing 3 people. And that he was responsible for Gale's death. And those are just the ones that will be obvious.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Plus, as I said, whatever he does between now and then. Which I suspect will be epic.


There's something else wonky about that: if he's this big, notorious person who's now out as Heisenberg, who killed all these people, why wasn't he recognized at the downtown ABQ Denny's?

Greg


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

gchance said:


> There's something else wonky about that: if he's this big, notorious person who's now out as Heisenberg, who killed all these people, why wasn't he recognized at the downtown ABQ Denny's?
> 
> Greg


Oh come on. He had a hair, full beard and new glasses on!!










vs


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Oh come on. He had a hair, full beard and new glasses on!!


True, I suppose. Of course, when he said hi to Carol in the "present", he was just Heisenberg minus the hat.

Greg


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

gchance said:


> True, I suppose. Of course, when he said hi to Carol in the "present", he was just Heisenberg minus the hat.
> 
> Greg


I guess, but she was a neighbor that knew him, not just a waitress at Denny's.

He didn't seem worried that she saw him - her didn't kill her to keep her from calling the cops.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gchance said:


> True, I suppose. Of course, when he said hi to Carol in the "present", he was just Heisenberg minus the hat.
> 
> Greg


But in the present when he says hi, he's just Walt, the friendly neighbor next door. She's probably never heard of Heisenberg at that point, let alone had any reason to believe there is a master criminal living next door to her.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

betts4 said:


> I guess, but she was a neighbor that knew him, not just a waitress at Denny's.
> 
> He didn't seem worried that she saw him - her didn't kill her to keep her from calling the cops.


my bad, I was thinking the neighbor in the future scene (dropping the grocery's)



DevdogAZ said:


> But in the present when he says hi, he's just Walt, the friendly neighbor next door. She's probably never heard of Heisenberg at that point, let alone had any reason to believe there is a master criminal living next door to her.


This.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

betts4 said:


> He didn't seem worried that she saw him - her didn't kill her to keep her from calling the cops.


My guess is because he's about to take that gun of his and make his presence very known anyway.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Didn't know where to put this Season 5A gag real. Somehow watching them crack up between takes makes me appreciate the acting on the show even more:


----------

